# Digital rectal exam



## ACE (Sep 17, 2009)

We do FOBT from digital rectal exams. It is only one speciman and we use the hemascreen cards with a peroxide re-agent. Should we use the 82270 for this screening? CPT says (ie pt provided 3 cards or single triple card for consecutive collection.) I dont see any other CPT codes that would be appropriate. Or should this even be billed?


----------



## FasTrack (Sep 17, 2009)

i believe the code you need is 82272.  We use this code when the physician tests the stool on the glove.  If positive for blood then they give the patient the 3 card(82270) to take home and send back in.  I don't have my book with me to confirm but take a look and see what you think.


----------

